# Hans Zimmer’s best work



## Mark Stothard (Aug 22, 2021)

For me, it has to be The Last Samurai. Such an amazing score with so much emotion and wonderful melodies that fit the film to perfection.


----------



## ptram (Aug 22, 2021)

For me, it is _The Thin Red Line_. Followed by _Dunkirk_. The first one for how he was able to find totally new moods, and follow Malick's complex mix of epic, nostalgic and reflexive. The second one for how he could rethink the idea of time sequence.

Paolo


----------



## JohnG (Aug 22, 2021)

I like the collaboration with JNH on the Batman movies. I thought those were audacious and really exceptional.


----------



## storyteller (Aug 22, 2021)

The Last Samurai is so great… it is in my top 3.

My favorites are (#1) Pearl Harbor and (#2) Man of Steel.

Speaking of… anyone know why we can’t we stream the Pearl Harbor soundtrack in the USA? So frustrating.


----------



## Robin Thompson (Aug 22, 2021)

For me its still The Lion King. Despite being the poster child for "the death of melody" or whatever he's actually a really good tunesmith.

After that, Dead Man's Chest and the dark knight trilogy. And The Rock with Harry Gregson-Williams and Nick Glennie-Smith was one of the scores that got me into film music.


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 22, 2021)

The Thin Red Line, collabs with Nolan are great. And The Da Vinci Code soundtrack is fantastic, Chevaliers de Sangreal is probably my favourite track of his:


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Aug 22, 2021)

Mark Stothard said:


> For me, it has to be The Last Samurai. Such an amazing score with so much emotion and wonderful melodies that fit the film to perfection.


So many great ones. Gladiator, Da Vinci Code, Interstellar...Pirates! But I agree, The Last Samurai is really amazing. It is the only CD I have in my car, and I never take it out of the player because I never get tired of listening to it.


----------



## MauroPantin (Aug 22, 2021)

That swing scene from "The Thin Red Line". It is very subtle, so I'm sure not the most hallmark stuff by HZ, but I remember being very, very young (early teens) and just losing it on that scene. I can recall every word of that monologue with the string adagio in the background. It's a "Tears in the Rain" kind of moment for me.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 23, 2021)

It's a close tie between Video killed the radio star and the theme to going for gold


----------



## Dietz (Aug 23, 2021)

The seemingly "simplistic" motif of "Inception" makes my hair stand up (in a good way) each time I listen to that score.

"Dark Knight" is incredible, too, as well as those majestic moments of "Interstellar".


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 23, 2021)

The Last Samurai and Inception.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Aug 23, 2021)

The Lion King is great.
And I'm glad it is because the kids have made me listen to it a million times in the car already...


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 23, 2021)

there is no best. they all where best for what they where used for (the story of the movie)


----------



## Gabriel2013 (Aug 23, 2021)

Robin Thompson said:


> For me its still The Lion King. Despite being the poster child for "the death of melody" or whatever he's actually a really good tunesmith.


Exactly, one of my favourite is Spirit. Great melody.


----------



## Mark Stothard (Aug 23, 2021)

Thanks everyone, he has done some amazing scores. I recently watched his mix with the masters video and this was so insightful. A part of it that stuck out for me was when he said none of his work is ever finished and sometimes he’s worried when he sends it off for the film. Hard to imagine even composers like him have self doubt too.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 23, 2021)

d.healey said:


> the theme to going for gold


That one sticks in your head, so remember it to this day


----------



## Dietz (Aug 23, 2021)

Mark Stothard said:


> Hard to imagine even composers like him have self doubt too.


I think that never stops, in any area. Maybe this is an inevitable part of the pursuit for perfection. IIRC it was George Massenburg who said something along the line, "A mix is never finished, it's just time running out".


----------



## Greeno (Aug 23, 2021)

The Dark Knight Trilogy ( with James Newton-Howard) all the way. The piece called Macrotus is gorgeous. I think the whole score is very dynamic because it has moments of power, darkness, grittiness, electronics, emotional pieces and anthemic pieces.


----------



## muddyblue (Aug 23, 2021)

Dunkirk, was a highlight for me. The oppressive atmosphere the whole film was something completely different than usual ..


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 23, 2021)

Man Or Myth….Zimmer/The Z Man.


----------



## chillbot (Aug 23, 2021)

Seriously no mention yet of Sherlock? For me it's not close.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Aug 23, 2021)

Forget The Dark Knight, Sherlock, Interstellar or Inception. Clearly, it's the sound of a BMW i4. Right?


----------



## PedroPH (Aug 23, 2021)

The Lion King.


Robin Thompson said:


> For me its still The Lion King. Despite being the poster child for "the death of melody" or whatever he's actually a really good tunesmith.
> 
> After that, Dead Man's Chest and the dark knight trilogy. And The Rock with Harry Gregson-Williams and Nick Glennie-Smith was one of the scores that got me into film music.


Why is it the poster child for "the death of melody"?

I like "As Good as it Gets", as well.


----------



## Robin Thompson (Aug 23, 2021)

PedroPH said:


> The Lion King. Why
> 
> Why is it the poster child for "the death of melody"?


I was referring to Zimmer there, not Lion King


----------



## PedroPH (Aug 23, 2021)

Robin Thompson said:


> I was referring to Zimmer there, not Lion King


I reread it now, and now I understand. I agree.


----------



## Rachel (Aug 23, 2021)

I've been moved by his music before I know who he was. I remember listening again and again to Rain Man's theme when I was young. Then many years later, when I became interested in soundtracks and all this industry I realized that it has been done by a master. I had the opportunity to assist to a "World of Hans Zimmer" concert, and I was blown away by all the soundtracks I heard there, but I had goosebumps listening to "Lost but won", amazing performance. But I cannot say which is my fav


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 23, 2021)

Not sure about the best but The Prince of Egypt is my favorite. Hans got some serious chops that he's not able to show very often. Great collaboration with Stephen Schwartz!


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 23, 2021)

If he ever checks in here again, I'd be curious to know what HIS favorite is.


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 23, 2021)

Definitely Last Samurai.


----------



## szczaw (Aug 23, 2021)

Starts with 'g'.


----------



## davidson (Aug 23, 2021)

Best work? It's gladiator, you fools.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Aug 23, 2021)

For me, Sherlock, and also.. yea, Inception. I just love blaring low C's on my Cimbasso


----------



## mscp (Aug 25, 2021)

The Prince of Egypt (bar none).


----------



## Grizzlymv (Aug 25, 2021)

NYC Composer said:


> If he ever checks in here again, I'd be curious to know what HIS favorite is.


I bet he'd say that it's going to be it's next one. Until the next one... Until the next one...


----------



## MauroPantin (Aug 25, 2021)

Grizzlymv said:


> I bet he'd say that it's going to be it's next one. Until the next one... Until the next one...


He hasn't chimed yet but I'm sure Dune is going to kick serious ass. He's probably right in the middle of that chaos at this very moment.


----------

